# Presenter asks Cameron "How do you sleep at night?"



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 9, 2011)

Brilliant!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=do4yRf71oZM

Cameron squirms and the co-host gasps and brilliance happened.


----------

